# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Отрывки из "Фауста". Гёте.

## Lampada

Часть 1    *Пролог на небе*  _Господь, небесное воинство, архангелы. 
Появляется Мефистофель_ 
                      К тебе попал я, боже, на прием,
                      Чтоб доложить о нашем положенье.
                      Вот почему я в обществе твоем
                      И всех, кто состоит тут в услуженье.
                      Но если б я произносил тирады,
                      Как ангелов высокопарный лик,
                      Тебя бы насмешил я до упаду,
                      Когда бы ты смеяться не отвык.
                      Я о планетах говорить стесняюсь,
                      Я расскажу, как люди бьются, маясь.
                      Божок вселенной, человек таков,
                      Каким и был он испокон веков.
                      Он лучше б жил чуть-чуть, не озари
                      Его ты божьей искрой изнутри.
                      Он эту искру разумом зовет
                      И с этой искрой скот скотом живет.
                      Прошу простить, но по своим приемам
                      Он кажется каким-то насекомым.
                      Полу летя, полу скача,
                      Он свиристит, как саранча.
                      О, если б он сидел в траве покоса
                      И во все дрязги не совал бы носа!  _                                  Господь_ 
                      И это все? Опять ты за свое?
                      Лишь жалобы да вечное нытье?
                      Так на земле все для тебя не так?  _Мефистофель _ Да, господи, там беспросветный мрак,
                      И человеку бедному так худо,
                      Что даже я щажу его покуда. 
________________________________________________   *НОЧЬ*   _Тесная готическая комната со сводчатым потолком.
       Фауст без сна сидит в кресле за книгою на откидной подставке. 
                                   Фауст_ 
                        Я богословьем овладел,
                        Над философией корпел,
                        Юриспруденцию долбил
                        И медицину изучил.
                        Однако я при этом всем
                        Был и остался дураком.
                        В магистрах, в докторах хожу
                        И за нос десять лет вожу
                        Учеников, как буквоед,
                        Толкуя так и сяк предмет.
                        Но знанья это дать не может,
                        И этот вывод сердце гложет.
_________________ 
                        О месяц, ты меня привык
                        Встречать среди бумаг и книг
                        В ночных моих трудах, без сна
                        В углу у этого окна.
                        О, если б тут твой бледный лик
                        В последний раз меня застиг!
                        О, если бы ты с этих пор
                        Встречал меня на высях гор,
                        Где феи с эльфами в тумане
                        Играют в прятки на поляне!
                        Там, там росой у входа в грот
                        Я б смыл учености налет! 
                        Но как? Назло своей хандре
                        Еще я в этой конуре,
                        Где доступ свету загражден
                        Цветною росписью окон!
                        Где запыленные тома
                        Навалены до потолка;
                        Где даже утром полутьма
                        От черной гари ночника;
                        Где собран в кучу скарб отцов.
                        Таков твой мир! Твой отчий кров! 
                        И для тебя еще вопрос,
                        Откуда в сердце этот страх?
                        Как ты все это перенес
                        И в заточенье не зачах,
                        Когда насильственно, взамен
                        Живых и богом данных сил,
                        Себя средь этих мертвых стен
                        Скелетами ты окружил?
________________________
                        Не в прахе ли проходит жизнь моя
                        Средь этих книжных полок, как в неволе?
                        Не прах ли эти сундуки старья
                        И эта рвань, изъеденная молью?
                        Итак, я здесь все нужное найду?
                        Здесь, в сотне книг, прочту я утвержденье,
                        Что человек терпел всегда нужду
                        И счастье составляло исключенье?
                        Ты, голый череп посреди жилья!
                        На что ты намекаешь, зубы скаля?
                        Что твой владелец, некогда, как я,
                        Искавший радости, блуждал в печали?
___________________________                        
 Но отчего мой взор к себе так властно
                        Та склянка привлекает, как магнит?
                        В моей душе становится так ясно,
                        Как будто лунный свет в лесу разлит. 
                        Бутыль с заветной жидкостью густою,
                        Тянусь с благоговеньем за тобою!
                        В тебе я чту венец исканий наш.
                        Из сонных трав настоянная гуща,
                        Смертельной силою, тебе присущей,
                        Сегодня своего творца уважь.
__________________________________
На деле докажи, что пред богами
                        Решимость человека устоит!
                        Что он не дрогнет даже у преддверья
                        Глухой пещеры, у того жерла,
                        Где мнительная сила суеверья
                        Костры всей преисподней разожгла.
                        Распорядись собой, прими решенье,
                        Хотя бы и ценой уничтоженья. 
                        Пожалуй-ка, наследственная чара,
                        И ты на свет из старого футляра.
                        Я много лет тебя не вынимал.
                        Играя радугой хрустальных граней,
                        Бывало, радовала ты собранье,
                        И каждый залпом чару осушал.
                        На этих торжествах семейных гости
                        Стихами изъяснялись в каждом тосте.
                        Ты эти дни напомнил мне, бокал.
                        Сейчас сказать я речи не успею,
                        Напиток этот действует скорее,
                        И медленней струя его течет.
                       (Он дело рук моих, моя затея,)
                        И вот я пью его душою всею
                        Во славу дня, за солнечный восход.  _(Подносит бокал к губам.)
Фауст_ 
                        Река гудящих звуков отвела
                        От губ моих бокал с отравой этой.
                        Наверное, уже колокола
                        Христову пасху возвестили свету
______
Я возвращен земле. Благодаренье
                        За это вам, святые песнопенья!

----------


## Lampada

Часть 2  _ Господь_
                      Ты знаешь Фауста?  _ Мефистофель_
                                        Он доктор?  _  Господь_ 
                                                   Он мой раб.  
                                                       Он служит мне, и это налицо,
                      И выбьется из мрака мне в угоду.
                      Когда садовник садит деревцо,
                      Плод наперед известен садоводу.  _ Мефистофель_ 
                      Поспоримте! Увидите воочью,
                      У вас я сумасброда отобью,
                      Немного взявши в выучку свою.
                      Но дайте мне на это полномочья.  _ Господь_ 
                      Они тебе даны. Ты можешь гнать,
                      Пока он жив, его по всем уступам.
                      Кто ищет, вынужден блуждать.  _Мефистофель_ 
                      Пристрастья не питая к трупам,
                      Спасибо должен вам сказать.
                      Мне ближе жизненные соки,
                      Румянец, розовые щеки.
                      Котам нужна живая мышь,
                      Их мертвою не соблазнишь.  _ Господь_ 
                      Он отдан под твою опеку!
                      И, если можешь, низведи
                      В такую бездну человека,
                      Чтоб он тащился позади.
                      Ты проиграл наверняка.
                      Чутьем, по собственной охоте
                      Он вырвется из тупика.  _ Мефистофель_ 
                      Поспорим. Вот моя рука,
                     ( И скоро будем мы в расчете.)
                      Вы торжество мое поймете,
                      Когда он, ползая в помете,
                      Жрать будет прах от башмака,
                      Как пресмыкается века
                      Змея, моя родная тетя.  _Господь_ 
                      Тогда ко мне являйся без стесненья.
                      Таким, как ты, я никогда не враг.
                      Из духов отрицанья ты всех мене
                      Бывал мне в тягость, плут и весельчак.  _Мефистофель_ _ (один)_ 
                      Как речь его спокойна и мягка!
                      Мы ладим, отношений с ним не портя,
                      Прекрасная черта у старика
                      Так человечно думать и о черте.
_________________________  *РАБОЧАЯ КОМНАТА ФАУСТА* _Входит Фауст с пуделем. 
                                   Фауст_ 
                        Оставил я поля и горы,
                        Окутанные тьмой ночной.
                        Открылось внутреннему взору
                        То лучшее, что движет мной.
                        В душе, смирившей вожделенья,
                        Свершается переворот.
                        Она любовью к провиденью,
                        Любовью к ближнему живет. 
                   Пудель, уймись и по комнате тесной не бегай!
                   Полно ворчать и обнюхивать дверь и порог.
                   Ну-ка - за печку и располагайся к ночлегу,
                   Право, приятель, на эту подушку бы лег.
                   Очень любезно нас было прыжками забавить.
                   В поле, на воле, уместна твоя беготня.
                   Здесь тебя просят излишнюю резвость оставить
                   Угомонись и пойми: ты в гостях у меня.
______________________
Но что я вижу! Вот так гиль!
                        Что это, сказка или быль?
                        Мой пудель напыжился, как пузырь,
                        И все разбухает ввысь и вширь.
                        Он может до потолка достать.
                        Нет, это не собачья стать!
                        Я нечисть ввел себе под свод!
________________________
Глазами своими
                             Бесстыжими, враг,
                             Прочтешь ли ты имя,
                             Осилишь ли знак
                             Несотворенного,
                             Неизреченного,
                             С неба сошедшего, в лето Пилатово
                             Нашего ради спасенья распятого? 
                             За печку оттеснен,
                             Он вверх растет, как слон,
                             Готовый, словно дым,
                             По потолку расплыться.
                             Ложись к ногам моим
                             На эту половицу!
                             Я сделать все могу
                             Еще с тобой, несчастный!
                             Я троицей сожгу
                             Тебя триипостасной!
                             На это сила есть,
                             Поверь, у чародея.  _Мефистофель_ _(входит, когда дым рассеивается, из-за печи
                     в одежде странствующего студента)_ 
                   Что вам угодно? Честь
                   Представиться имею.  _Фауст_ 
                   Вот, значит, чем был пудель начинен!
                   Скрывала (дьявола) в себе собака?  _Мефистофель_ 
                   Отвешу вам почтительный поклон.
                   Ну, вы меня запарили, однако!  _Фауст_ 
                   Как ты зовешься?  _Мефистофель_ 
                                    Мелочный вопрос
                   В устах того, кто безразличен к слову,
                   Но к делу лишь относится всерьез
                   И смотрит в корень, в суть вещей, в основу,  _Фауст_ 
                   Однако специальный атрибут
                   У вас обычно явствует из кличек:
                   Мушиный царь, обманщик, враг, обидчик,
                   Смотря как каждого из вас зовут:
                   Ты кто?  _Мефистофель_ 
                            Часть силы той, что без числа
                   Творит добро, всему желая зла.  _Фауст_ 
                   Нельзя ли это проще передать?  _Мефистофель_ 
                   Я дух, всегда привыкший отрицать.
                   И с основаньем: ничего не надо.
                   Нет в мире вещи, стоящей пощады.
                   Творенье не годится никуда.
                   Итак, я то, что ваша мысль связала
                   С понятьем разрушенья, зла, вреда.
                   Вот прирожденное мое начало,
                   Моя среда.  _Фауст_ 
                   Ты говоришь, ты - часть, а сам ты весь
                   Стоишь передо мною здесь?  _Мефистофель_ 
                   Я верен скромной правде. Только спесь
                   Людская ваша с самомненьем смелым
                   Себя считает вместо части целым.
                   Я - части часть, которая была
                   Когда-то всем и свет произвела.
                   Свет этот - порожденье тьмы ночной
                   И отнял место у нее самой.
                   Он с ней не сладит, как бы ни хотел.
                   Его удел - поверхность твердых тел.
                   Он к ним прикован, связан с их судьбой,
                   Лишь с помощью их может быть собой,
                   И есть надежда, что, когда тела
                   Разрушатся, сгорит и он дотла.

----------


## Lampada

Часть 3  _Фауст_ 
                   Так вот он в чем, твой труд почтенный!
                   Не сладив в целом со вселенной,
                   Ты ей вредишь по мелочам?  _Мефистофель_ 
                   И безуспешно, как я ни упрям.
                   Мир бытия - досадно малый штрих
                   Среди небытия пространств пустых,
                   Однако до сих пор он непреклонно
                   Мои нападки сносит без урона.
                   Я донимал его землетрясеньем,
                   Пожарами лесов и наводненьем.
                   И хоть бы что! я цели не достиг.
                   И море в целости и материк.
                   А люди, звери и порода птичья,
                   Мори их не мори, им трын-трава.
                   Плодятся вечно эти существа,
                   И жизнь всегда имеется в наличье"
                   Иной, ей-ей, рехнулся бы с тоски!
                   В земле, в воде, на воздухе свободном
                   Зародыши роятся и ростки
                   В сухом и влажном, теплом и холодном
                   Не завладей я областью огня,
                   Местечка не нашлось бы для меня.  _Фауст_ 
                   Итак, живительным задаткам,
                   Производящим все кругом,
                   Объятый зависти припадком,
                   Грозишь ты злобно кулаком?
                   Что ж ты поинтересней дела
                   Себе, сын ночи, не припас?  _Мефистофель_ 
                   Об этом надо будет зрело
                   Подумать в следующий раз.
                   Теперь позвольте удалиться.  _Фауст_ 
                   Прощай, располагай собой.
                   Знакомый с тем, что ты за птица,
                   Прошу покорно в час любой.
                   Ступай. В твоем распоряженье
                   Окно, и дверь, и дымоход.  _Мефистофель_ 
                   Я в некотором затрудненье.
                   Мне выйти в сени не дает
                   Фигура над дверною рамой.  _Фауст_ 
                   Ты испугался пентаграммы?
                   Каким же образом тогда
                   Вошел ты чрез порог сюда?
                   Как оплошал такой пройдоха?  _Мефистофель_ 
                   Всмотритесь. Этот знак начертан плохо.
                   Наружный угол вытянут в длину
                   И оставляет ход, загнувшись с края.  _Фауст_ 
                   Скажи-ка ты, нечаянность какая!
                   Так, стало быть, ты у меня в плену?
                   Не мог предугадать такой удачи!  _Мефистофель_ 
                   Мог обознаться пудель на бегу,
                   Но с чертом дело обстоит иначе:
                   Я вижу знак и выйти не могу.  _Фауст_ 
                   Но почему не лезешь ты в окно?  _Мефистофель_ 
                   Чертям и призракам запрещено
                   Наружу выходить иной дорогой,
                   Чем внутрь вошли; закон на это строгий.  _Фауст_ 
                   Ах, так законы есть у вас в аду?
                   Вот надо будет что иметь в виду
                   На случай договора с вашей братьей.  _Мефистофель_ 
                   Любого обязательства принятье
                   Для нас закон со всеми наряду.
                   Мы не меняем данных обещаний.
                   Договорим при будущем свиданье,
                   На этот раз спешу я и уйду.  _ Фауст_ 
                   Еще лишь миг, и я потом отстану:
                   Два слова только о моей судьбе.  _Мефистофель_ 
                   Я как-нибудь опять к тебе нагряну,
                   Тогда и предадимся ворожбе.
                   Теперь пусти меня!  _Фауст_ 
                                      Но это странно!
                   Ведь я не расставлял тебе сетей,
                   Ты сам попался и опять, злодей,
                   Не дашься мне, ушедши из капкана.  _Мефистофель_ 
                   Согласен. Хорошо. Я остаюсь
                   И, в подтвержденье дружеского чувства,
                   Тем временем развлечь тебя берусь
                   И покажу тебе свое искусство.  _Фауст_ 
                   Показывай, что хочешь, но гляди -
                   Лишь скуки на меня не наведи.  _Мефистофель_ 
                   Ты больше извлечешь сейчас красот
                   За час короткий, чем за долгий год.
                   Незримых духов тонкое уменье
                   Захватит полностью все ощущенья,
                   Твой слух и нюх, а также вкус и зренье,
                   И осязанье, все наперечет.
                   Готовиться не надо. Духи тут
                   И тотчас исполнение начнут. 
Смиряя дрожь,
                               Зачем под нож,
                               Ты, Гринхен, к милому идешь
                               И гибели не видишь?
                               Пусть он хорош,
                               Пусть он пригож, -
                               Ты девушкой к нему войдешь,
                               Но девушкой не выйдешь.
                               Он для проказ,
                               Не обручась,
                               Возьмет что надобно от вас,
                               И - с богом, до свиданья!
                               А нужен глаз,
                               На все отказ,
                               Чтоб честь оставить про запас
                               До самого венчанья.  _ Мефистофель_ 
                   Он спит! Благодарю вас несказанно,
                   Его вы усыпили, мальчуганы,
                   А ваш концерт - вершина мастерства.
                   Нет, не тебе ловить чертей в тенета!
                   Чтоб глубже погрузить его в дремоту,
                   Дружней водите, дети, хоровод.
                   А этот знак - для грызуна работа,
                   Его мне крыса сбоку надгрызет.
                   Ждать избавительницы не придется:
                   Уж слышу я, как под полом скребется.
                   Царь крыс, лягушек и мышей,
                   Клопов, и мух, и жаб, и вшей
                   Тебе велит сюда явиться
                   И выгрызть место в половице,
                   Куда я сверху масла капну.
                   Уж крыса тут как тут внезапно!
                   Ну, живо! Этот вот рубец.
                   Еще немного, и конец.
                   Готово! Покидаю кров.
                   Спи, Фауст, мирно. Будь здоров! _(Уходит.)_

----------


## Lampada

Часть 4  _Фауст
                               (просыпаясь)_ 
                   Не вовремя я сном забылся.
                   Я в дураках. Пока я спал,
                   Мне в сновиденье черт явился
                   И пудель от меня сбежал. 
Но вновь безволье, и упадок,
                        И вялость в мыслях, и разброд.
                        Как часто этот беспорядок
                        За просветленьем настает!
                        Паденья эти и подъемы
                        Как в совершенстве мне знакомы!
                        От них есть средство искони:
                        Лекарство от душевной лени -
                        Божественное откровенье,
                        Всесильное и в наши дни.
                        Всего сильнее им согреты
                        Страницы Нового завета.
                        Вот, кстати, рядом и они.
                        Я по-немецки все писанье
                        Хочу, не пожалев старанья,
                        Уединившись взаперти,
                        Как следует перевести. _(Открывает книгу, чтобы приступить
                                 к работе.)_  
                  "В начале было Слово". С первых строк
                   Загадка. Так ли понял я намек?
                   Ведь я так высоко не ставлю слова,
                   Чтоб думать, что оно всему основа.
                   "В начале мысль была". Вот перевод.
                   Он ближе этот стих передает.
                   Подумаю, однако, чтобы сразу
                   Не погубить работы первой фразой.
                   Могла ли мысль в созданье жизнь вдохнуть?
                   "Была в начале сила". Вот в чем суть.
                   Но после небольшого колебанья
                   Я отклоняю это толкованье.
                   Я был опять, как вижу, с толку сбит:
                   "В начале было дело", -  стих гласит.  _Фауст_ 
                     Опять стучится кто-то. Вот досада!
                     Войдите. Кто там?  _Мефистофель_ 
                                       Это я.  _ Фауст_ 
                                               Войди ж.  _Мефистофель_ 
                     Заклятье повторить три раза надо.  _Фауст_
                     Войди.  _Мефистофель_ 
                            Вот ты меня и лицезришь.
                     Я убежден, поладить мы сумеем
                     И сообща твою тоску рассеем. 
_______________________ _Мефистофель
                                  (поет)_ 
                            Жил-был король державный
                            С любимицей блохой.
                            Он был ей друг исправный,
                            Защитник неплохой.
                            И объявил он знати:
                            "Портному прикажу
                            Ей сшить мужское платье,
                            Как первому пажу". 
                            И вот блоха в одеже,
                            Вся в бархате, в шелку,
                            Звезда, как у вельможи,
                            И шпага на боку.
                            Сенаторского чина
                            Отличья у блохи.
                            С блохой весь род блошиный
                            Проходит на верхи. 
                            У всех следы на коже,
                            Но жаловаться страх,
                            Хоть королева тоже
                            В укусах и прыщах.
                            Блохи не смеют трогать,
                            Ее боится двор,
                            А мы блоху под ноготь,
                            И кончен разговор!
____________
Смотри, как расфрантился я пестро.
                     Из кармазина с золотою ниткой
                     Камзол в обтяжку, на плечах накидка,
                     На шляпе петушиное перо,
                     А сбоку шпага с выгнутым эфесом.
                     И - хочешь знать? - вот мнение мое:
                     Сам облекись в такое же шитье,
                     Чтобы в одежде, свойственной повесам,
                     Изведать после долгого поста,
                     Что означает жизни полнота.  _ Фауст_ 
                     В любом наряде буду я по праву
                     Тоску существованья сознавать.
                     Я слишком стар, чтоб знать одни забавы,
                     И слишком юн, чтоб вовсе не желать.
                     Что даст мне свет, чего я сам не знаю?
                     "Смиряй себя!" - Вот мудрость прописная,
                     Извечный, нескончаемый припев,
                     Которым с детства прожужжали уши,
                     Нравоучительною этой сушью
                     Нам всем до тошноты осточертев.
                     Я утром просыпаюсь с содроганьем
                     И чуть не плачу, зная наперед,
                     Что день пройдет, глухой к моим желаньям,
                     И в исполненье их не приведет.
                     Намек на чувство, если он заметен,
                     Недопустим и дерзок чересчур:
                     Злословье все покроет грязью сплетен
                     И тысячью своих карикатур.
                     И ночь меня в покое не оставит.
                     Едва я на постели растянусь,
                     Меня кошмар ночным удушьем сдавит,
                     И я в поту от ужаса проснусь.
                     Бог, обитающий в груди моей,
                     Влияет только на мое сознанье.
                     На внешний мир, на общий ход вещей
                     Не простирается его влиянье.
                     Мне тяжко от неполноты такой,
                     Я жизнь отверг и смерти жду с тоской.

----------


## Lampada

Часть 5  _Мефистофель_ 
                     Смерть - посетитель не ахти какой.  _Фауст_ 
                     Блажен, к кому она в пылу сраженья,
                     Увенчанная лаврами, придет,
                     Кого сразит средь вихря развлечений
                     Или в объятьях девушки найдет.
                     При виде духа кончить с жизнью счеты
                     Я был вчера на радостях не прочь.  _Мефистофель_ 
                     Но, если я не ошибаюсь, кто-то
                     Не выпил яда именно в ту ночь?  _Фауст_ 
                     В придачу ко всему ты и шпион?  _Мефистофель_ 
                     Я не всеведущ, я лишь искушен.  _Фауст_ 
                     О, если мне в тот миг разлада
                     Был дорог благовеста гул
                     И с детства памятной отрадой
                     Мою решимость пошатнул,
                     Я проклинаю ложь без меры
                     И изворотливость без дна,
                     С какою в тело, как в пещеру,
                     У нас душа заключена.
                     Я проклинаю самомненье,
                     Которым ум наш обуян,
                     И проклинаю мир явлений,
                     Обманчивых, как слой румян.
                     И обольщенье семьянина.
                     Детей, хозяйство и жену,
                     И наши сны, наполовину
                     Неисполнимые, кляну.
                     Кляну Маммона, власть наживы,
                     Растлившей в мире все кругом,
                     Кляну святой любви, порывы
                     И опьянение вином.
Я шлю проклятие надежде,
                     Переполняющей сердца,
                     Но более всего и прежде
                     Кляну терпение глупца.  _Мефистофель_ 
Ему дан нрав отчаянный и страстный.
                     Во всем он любит бешенство, размах.
                     От радостей земли он ежечасно
                     Срывается куда-то впопыхах.
                     Я жизнь изведать дам ему в избытке,
                     И в грязь втопчу, и тиной оплету.
                     Он у меня пройдет всю жуть, все пытки,
                     Всю грязь ничтожества, всю пустоту!
                     Он будет пить и вдоволь не напьется.
                     Он будет есть, и он не станет сыт,
                     И если бы он не был черту сбыт,
                     Он все равно пропал и не спасется. 
Оставь заигрывать с тоской своей,
                     Точащею тебя, как коршун злобный.
                     Как ни плоха среда, но все подобны,
                     И человек немыслим без людей.
                     Я не зову тебя к простолюдинам,
                     Мы повидней компанию найдем.
                     Хоть средь чертей я сам не вышел чином,
                     Найдешь ты пользу в обществе моем.
                     Давай столкуемся друг с другом,
                     Чтоб вместе жизни путь пройти.
                     Благодаря моим услугам
                     Не будешь ты скучать в пути.  _Фауст_ 
                     А что ты требуешь в уплату?  _Мефистофель_ 
                     Сочтемся после, время ждет.  _Фауст_ 
                     Черт даром для меньшого брата
                     И пальцем не пошевельнет.
                     Договоримся, чтоб потом
                     Не заносить раздора в дом.  _Мефистофель_ 
                     Тебе со мною будет здесь удобно,
                     Я буду исполнять любую блажь.
                     За это в жизни тамошней, загробной
                     Ты тем же при свиданье мне воздашь.  _Фауст_ 
                     Но я к загробной жизни равнодушен.
                     В тот час, как будет этот свет разрушен,
                     С тем светом я не заведу родства.
                     Я сын земли. Отрады и кручины
                     Испытываю я на ней единой.
                     В тот горький час, как я ее покину,
                     Мне все равно, хоть не расти трава.
                     И до иного света мне нет дела,
                     Как тамошние б чувства ни звались,
                     Не любопытно, где его пределы,
                     И есть ли там, в том царстве, верх и низ.  _Мефистофель_ 
                     Тем легче будет, при таком воззренье,
                     Тебе войти со мною в соглашенье.
                     За это, положись на мой обет,
                     Я дам тебе, чего не видел свет.  _Фауст_ 
                     Что можешь ты пообещать, бедняга?
                     Вам, близоруким, непонятна суть
                     Стремлений к ускользающему благу:
                     Ты пищу дашь, не сытную ничуть.
                     Дашь золото, которое, как ртуть,
                     Меж пальцев растекается; зазнобу,
                     Которая, упав к тебе на грудь,
                     Уж норовит к другому ушмыгнуть.
                     Дашь талью карт, с которой, как ни пробуй,
                     Игра вничью и выигрыш не в счет;
                     Дашь упоенье славой, дашь почет,
                     Успех, недолговечней метеора,
                     И дерево такой породы спорой,
                     Что круглый год день вянет, день цветет.  _Мефистофель_ 
                     Меня в тупик не ставит порученье.
                     Все это есть в моем распоряженье.
                     Но мы добудем, дай мне только срок,
                     Вернее и полакомей кусок.  _Фауст_ 
                     Пусть мига больше я не протяну,
                     В тот самый час, когда в успокоенье
                     Прислушаюсь я к лести восхвалений,
                     Или предамся лени или сну,
                     Или себя дурачить страсти дам, -
                     Пускай тогда в разгаре наслаждений
                     Мне смерть придет!  _Мефистофель_ 
                                         Запомним!  _Фауст_ 
                                         По рукам!
                     Едва я миг отдельный возвеличу,
                     Вскричав: "Мгновение, повремени!" -
                     Все кончено, и я твоя добыча,
                     И мне спасенья нет из западни.
                     Тогда вступает в силу наша сделка,
                     Тогда ты волен, - я закабален.
                     Тогда пусть станет часовая стрелка,
                     По мне раздастся похоронный звон.  _Мефистофель_ 
                     Имей в виду, я это все запомню.

----------

